# Sealing the Doors and Leaks on Silver Smoker



## agmeyer (Jun 14, 2008)

I must have got  lucky because I am not very skilled at these things.   I took some Rutland's High Temperature Silicone Sealant for woodburning stoves and chimneys and laid a bead around where the doors rested.  I first had washed the new smoker, then rinsed with fresh water, and let dry.   Then I laid a bead of silicone where the doors rested and sprayed the actual doors with PAM and let dry some, then simply closed the doors, and then waited 24 hours.   I am shaky so the beads were not perfect; but they did the job, and now I get to fire test the rig.  But this is a simple task if I can do it.   I also did the inside corners of the firebox so I can better control the air intake.   I don't know how to post pictures; and they probably wouldn't look good anyway.  Semper Fi and Good Smokes.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 16, 2008)

watch your silicone! it becomes very fragil. i had mine crack and start coming off after the 4th smoke in my chargriller pro. ive since changet the mods and it is so much better especially for handeling the bumps in the road as i drive to catering jobs.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 18, 2008)

My silicone on the firebox is not going to work; but on the smoking chamber seems to be OK.  I am going to give the gasket cement and the fiberglass rope gaskets a go.   Hope this helps someone else.   I may have to pop rivet or fasten it some other way; but cement is the next trial and effort.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry I said silicone and meant gasket cement. I just took 1/4" by 3/4" flat fiberglass gasket material and cemented it to the smoke box and attached the fire box onto the smoke box as directed in the directions. my fiber glass gasket is attached all the way around the outside of the smoke box with flat steel stock, but the back and its attached on the lid in the back with 4 bolts and washers on the inside so it can keep its maximum expansion between the lid and the back of the box. 

Id post pictures but, i still cant figure it out and have pics on my yahoo group but all i get is the link not the pic. HELP!


----------



## azrocker (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a kit for a wood stove with fiberglass rope in it. I want to seal around my door on my off set. I worry now though because the warnings say "do not let come into contact with food" Is this stuff safe on a smoker?


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey there, NCDoDave. Check out this link for posting pics. I use a photobucket acct as erain explains here. Would love to see your mods when you get a chance.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...es+photobucket


----------



## davenh (Apr 4, 2009)

Added a seal to the clam shell cover on the my Chargriller firebox and what a difference in temp control. The temps are way more stable with the air only coming through the intake at the back of the basket. 


Pre-drilled 4 holes in each edge of the opening, laid down a bead of high temp gasket adhesive (came with the gasket). Then used stainless rivets to secure the gasket into the adhesive and onto the box. Worked the head of the rivet through the braid and the shoulder of the rivet held the gasket nicely when attached. You also have to drill and rivet the ends of the gasket where they meet.























Had to tweak the cover a little to get some clearance for the gasket. Did that with a 1/4" rod near the hinge and closed the cover giving it a slight bend. 















Last but not least a little bungy action to keep it closed tight. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












The gasket looks pretty solid and should hold up. With a good seal on the firebox it can now be loaded without everything catching and driving the temps up.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 4, 2009)

But is the fiberglass safe to use?


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Apr 4, 2009)

Dave, what do you have that firebox attached to?


----------



## davenh (Apr 4, 2009)

I built my smoker out of an old freezer. Its is both charcoal and electric. kind like a hybrid car. It is pretty efficient on charcoal. 

Here is a link to the start of it. The part two finish thread was a casualty of the crash, I'll have to re-post it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72683

Few pics


----------



## bacardi2001 (Apr 16, 2009)

what did you do to fix the mod on the rope?


----------



## azrocker (Apr 17, 2009)

I got some metal door gasket and am going to rivet it in. It is like springy metal that will let the door set on it.
called spring bronze weather strip
http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...entPage=family


----------



## bacardi2001 (Apr 17, 2009)

do you think any kind of sealant would work instead of rivets?


----------



## azrocker (Apr 17, 2009)

I like to stay away from sealents though I did use it on my stack. I think you could use screws. I am not sure if sealent would hold it because it is springy!


----------



## bacardi2001 (May 4, 2009)

ok i have another question i tried that hight temp silicone rubber gasket maker stuff but it makes to much of a mess ( AT LEAST FOR ME ) and it dosent form good ( AT LEAST FOR ME ) anyways what do you guys think of this?

http://www.bretonindustries.com/tadp...sket_tape.html

or this

http://www.bretonindustries.com/tadpole_gaskets.html

also is there any kind of putty type tape that will form when i close the smoker door and then mold itself to fill the air leaks? thanks alot


----------

